# Typical ring size?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We're preparing three dogs for an SV show in April. I'm going to get some flagging tape so we can stake out a practice ring if we ever get good weather. We also have a blind for one corner. What would be good dimensions for a practice ring? We get together at some fairly large soccer and baseball fields so we have plenty of space to work with.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was going to say "about the same as your shoe size as a rule". 

:rofl:

Sorry. One of those days


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I was going to say "about the same as your shoe size as a rule".
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry. One of those days


I've never heard that before and now I'm thinking about it, it does seem to be generally true! Interesting!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The ring we use for ring training is just a circle with the grass depressed in the ring itself to allow the handler and double handler to work around a set area. I can take a picture this weekend if you like. We don't have tape or flags. It works well and serves its purpose.
If I were you, I would experiment with different sizes. Some rings are made too small and others too large so your dog can get used to different sizes. Anything that allows the dog to gait during a longer straighter portion is good.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been in several shows and attended ring training at various places so I know the gist but was wondering if there are recommended dimensions? For the dogs we are preparing we definitely want to tape off a ring. We also have a blind for double handling (and de-sensitizing for those dogs that see a blind and think "protection").


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There is an SV standard for ring size. I have no idea what it is, but I am sure Robin or some one else that shows SV will let you know.


----------

